# Do snake breeders breed there own mice / food ?



## tombutler86 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey,

If I breed mice myself to feed to my snake(pinkys) would I save much money? 
How often do mice have baby mice?
Im no snake breeder myself but would good snake breeders breed there own mice too as there are breeding animals anyway?


Thanx:2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Short story, no, you won't save money.

You have the convenience of having whatever size rodent you like, but you also have the hassle of raising them, and generally cleaning them out every few days and feeding and watering them.

My feed bill for my rodents is £8 per week (25Kg of Sow Rolls)
This will give me approximately 50 Mice Pinks a week (if I'm lucky).


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I spend about £8.50 a week more or less on feed and a bag of shavings last me about 3 weeks (so about £2.2o a week shavings). Out of this i will get about 70-80 mice (large) several weaners,smalls. and loads of pinkies.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I breed my own mice and rats. Costs about £7 a week to feed them all(Marriages sow rolls), about £3.50 per week in wood shavings, and about 2 hours a week to clean them all out.

I probably produce about 5 litters of each per week. I need quite a wide selection of sizes on a regular basis (baby chondros need day old mice pinks and my black-heads are eating full grown rats) and if I was to buy what I need it would probably cost me about £20-25 per week. So, if you factor in the cost of my time for cleaning out I'm probably not really saving all that much money by breeding my own...but I think the quality of the food is probably better that what I could buy ready frozen and I actually enjoy breeding my own food; I guess it makes me feel more like a proper hobbyists :lol2:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not currently breeding my own food at the moment because i dont have enough snakes to warrent it, but i have bred my own food in the past and it does make life a little easier and if you have enough hungry mouth's to feed then it would save you money in the long run. 

Cheers, Kieron


----------



## cappie49 (Jan 27, 2008)

goodwin1234 said:


> I'm not currently breeding my own food at the moment because i dont have enough snakes to warrent it, but i have bred my own food in the past and it does make life a little easier and if you have enough hungry mouth's to feed then it would save you money in the long run.
> 
> Cheers, Kieron


 
I agree, if you have lots of snakes its worth it long run but for a couple of corns or a royal its not worth it.I breed rats,mice and multis for my royals,texas rats,corns and kings.It makes it things much easier.
Also if you have a fussy feeder or an awkward royal it may be easier toget them going on live or fresh killed, this also goes for fussy hatchlings.


----------

